# مارايكم ( عقد مقاولة ) قطر



## كرباج (18 مايو 2010)

عقـد مقاولــة

تم الاتفاق بين كلاً من :

السيد/--------------- بصفته المالك (الطرف الأول)
جوال:

السادة/ ---------------- منفذ المشروع (الطرف الثاني)
جوال: ---- . مكتب: ------- . الدوحة.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اتفق الطرفان على أن يقوم الطرف الثاني بتشييد وبناء فيلا سكنية تشطيب كامل مع ملحق وسور بمنطقة ( ........ ) وذلك للطرف الأول حسب مخطط نموذج رقم واحد من إدارة الإسكان وذلك حسب العقد والمواصفات الخاصة بإدارة الإسكان والرسومات المرفقة.

أولاً: قيمة التعاقد:-
إجمالي مبلغ وقدرة ( 0000000ريال) ........ الف ريال قطري موزعه على دفعات حسب الجدول المبين للدفعات.

ثانياً:
على المقاول فحص الرسومات قبل تنفيذها كما عليه أن يخطر المالك في الوقت المناسب بكل خطأ أو سهو يكتشفه فيها على أنه لا يحق له إجراء أي تعديل أو تغيير من تلقاء نفسه دون إقرار كتابي مسبق من المالك مصدقاً عليه من مكتب الاستشاري ويكون عليه توقيع المالك والاستشاري.

ثالثاً: التسليم الابتدائي للمشروع :-
يقوم المالك بتسليم جميع الأعمال موضوع العقد ابتدائياً بعد أسبوعان من تاريخ توقيع العقد إلى المقاول على أن تكون الأرض محدده بالعلامات المساحية الخاصة بها وإذا لم توجد يتم وضعها عن طريق الشركات المساحية المعتمدة من الدولة على حساب المالك.

رابعاً: مدة تنفيذ العمل :-
مدة العقد (12) شهر من تاريخ استلام الدفعة الأولى.

خامساً: 
لا يحق للمقاول الاعتراض على إجراء أي تعديل في الرسومات بإضافة أو الحذف من قبل المالك أثناء التنفيذ بعد موافقة خطية من المالك والمهندس الاستشاري طالما لا يتعارض مع تعليمات البلدية التابع لها وعمل ملحق للعقد بمستحقاته عن هذه الأعمال.

سادساً:
في حالة تأخر الطرف الثاني عن تسليم المشروع في المدة المحددة تحسب غرامة قدرها (500) ريال عن كل أسبوع تأخير.

سابعاً:
يلتزم الطرف الثاني عند استحقاقه لأي دفعة إبلاغ المكتب الاستشاري كتابياً بموعد استحقاقه للدفعة وعلى الطرف الأول تسديد المبلغ خلال مدة أقصاها سبعة أيام من تاريخ استحقاقه الدفعة وفي حالة تأخر الطرف الأول عن سداد الدفعة المستحقة للطرف الثاني تضاف مدة التأخير إلى مدة العقد الأصلي وتحسب غرامة قدرها (1000) ريال عن كل شهر تأخير.


ثامناً: 
لا يتم تسليم شهادة إتمام البناء وكارت الكهرباء وشهادات ضمان العازل إلا عند استلام المقاول جميع مستحقاتها ويكون هذا ملزم للطرف الأول. 

تاسعاً: 
أذا لم يقم الطرف الأول بسداد الدفعة الأولى في خلال 30يوم من تاريخ توقيع العقد فان الطرف الثاني الحق في عدم الالتزام بهذا العقد ويكون هذا العقد غير ملزم قانونياَ للطرف الثاني.

عاشراً:
يتعهد المقاول بالتخلص من كافة مخلفات البناء من موقع العمل بإزالتها وترك الموقع نظيفاً عند الانتهاء من العمل.

إحدى عشر:
في حالة حدوث أي نزاع ينشأ عن هذا العقد يتم اللجوء للتحكم وفقاً لقواعد ونظام مركز قطر الدولي للتوفيق والتحكم – غرفة تجارة وصناعة قطر.

أثنى عشر: جدول الدفعات :-

م	المرحلة	الدفعة
1	دفعة مقدمة عند توقيع العقد 10%
2	الانتهاء من صب الجسور الأرضية وعمل الدفان 10%
3	الانتهاء من صب سقف الدور الأرضي 10%
4	الانتهاء من صب سقف الدور العلوي	10%
5	الانتهاء من بناء السور 10%
6	الانتهاء من البلاستر الداخلي والخارجي 10%
7	الانتهاء من تركيب البلاط بالكامل 10%
8	الانتهاء من تركيب بلاط الحمامات والمطابخ والأطقم	10%
9	الانتهاء من أعمال الألمنيوم والنجارة	10%
10	الانتهاء من جميع الأعمال المتبقية وتسليم المسكن	10%

"والله خير الشاهدين"


المالك الاستشاري المقاول


مرفق للعقد المواصفات

المواصفات الخاصة

لمشروع السيد/ ------------------ :-

1) أعمال الحفر والدفان :
أ- تتم أعمال الحفر أن لا يقل منسوب الحفر عن 1متر من منسوب الأرض الطبيعية.
ب- في حالة وجود أي عوائق أثناء الحفر سواء كانت خاصة بالمرافق (كابلات – مواسير – أو غير ذلك) تكون إزالتها على حساب المالك.
ج- في حالة وجود مياه أرضية أو مياه متسربة من الجيران يكون نزحها ومعالجتها و اعتبار ما سيكون على حساب المالك.
د- يتم الدفان من ناتج الحفر على أن تكون نظيفة وخالية من أي شوائب وان لا تزيد حجم الحجر عن 10سم.

2) أعمال الطابوق :
أ- الطابوق المستخدم في البناء طابوق اسود حسب المواصفات القطرية. وانجازاها حسب المخططات.
ب- يتم عملية البناء يومياً عن إلا يزيد المباني عن 5 صفوف يومياً للحائط ورشها بالماء يومياً.

3) أعمال الخراسانات :
أ- الخرسانة العادية بقوة 20نيوتن والمسلحة بقوة 30نيوتن وتكون من شركة معتمدة وتكون ردي مكس وذلك مع عمل المكعبات اللازمة لفحصها وتقديم نتائج الفحص للاستشاري على أن يكون استخدام الهزاز بصورة جيدة, جميع أنواع الخرسانة جابرو.
ب – أرضيات النظافة سمك 10سم مع الحديد 142A مع النايلون 1000قيج.
ج- ترش الخراسانات لمدة أسبوع على الأقل.

4) الحديـد :
الحديد المستخدم الأسود حسب المواصفات القطرية ويتم عمله حسب الأقطار بالرسومات ويجب تغطيته جيداً من العوامل الجوية.

5) عوازل الأساسيات :
يتم العزل بعد نظافة القواعد والجسور من الأخشاب والمسامير والغبار وذلك بعدد 2وجه بيتومين للخرسانات للطابوق مع تغطية الأعمال الخرسانية بالنايلون 1000قيج.

6) أعمال البلاستر :
أ- يتم تنظيف الأسطح من المسامير وتعمل طرطشة بمونه 2:1 ترش بالماء ثم يبدأ البلاستر بعد ذلك حسب أصول الصنعة.
ب- يعمل شبك جلفانيز بين الأعمدة و الطابوق وكذلك الجسور و الطابوق وتركيب زوايا جلفنايز على جميع الزوايا.
ج- يتم عمل البلاستر حسب المواصفات الفنية ومعالجة البلاستر بالماء.

7) أعمال التبليط :
أ- تركيب جميع سيراميك الفيلا أرضيات وحوائط بسعر30ريال/م2 حيث أن للمطبخ والحمامات التركيب حتى السقف. 
ب- الدرج الداخلي ودرج مدخل الفيلا رخام بسعر 100ريال/م2 .

8) أعمال النجارة :
أ- الأبواب الداخلية كبس تيك بسعر 1000ريال شامل الفريم والقفل للباب الواحد .
ب- أبواب مداخل الفيلا كبس تيك بسعر 1500ريال شامل الفريم والقفل للباب الواحد . 
ج- الباب الكبير للسور من الحديد المشغول بسعر 4000 ريال شامل الفريم والقفل للباب الواحد والباب الصغير للسور من الحديد المشغول بسعر 2000 ريال شامل الفريم والقفل للباب الواحد .


9) أعمال الألمنيوم والحدادة:
أ- جميع أعمال الألمنيوم الشبابيك بحريني عادي أبيض 10سم والزجاج عاكس 6مليمتر بسعر 300ريال/م2 .
ب- أعمال أبواب الحمامات والمطبخ ألمنيوم بحريني عادي أبيض بسعر 600ريال للباب الواحد.
ج- درابزين الدرج الرئيسي حديد المشغول بسعر 450ريال/م.ط .

10) الأعمال الصحية :
أ- بايبات التغذية (PPR) صناعة خليجي وبيبات الصرف (PVC) صناعة خليجي بلاستك وأغطية المانهولات متوسطة التحمل وشديدة التحمل في أماكن وقوف وسير السيارات.
ب- طقم الحمام الرئيسي بسعر 2000ريال وأطقم الحمامات العادية 1200ريال يشمل الاكسسورات .
ج- سخانات المياه جميعها صناعة سعودي سعه (16) جالون بسعر 310ريال للسخان
د- يتم تركيب مضخات ايطالي حسب الخرائط.
هـ- مراوح الشفط ياباني الصنع بلاستك للحمامات وحديد للمطبخ.

11) أعمال الدهان :
الخارجي سانتكس سعر 14ريال/م2 ضد الرطوبة والأمطار والداخلي جوتن سعر 12ريال/م2. ويجب حف الجدران جيداً وتدهن برايمر ثم تدهن بوجهين صبغ.

12) أعمال الكهرباء :
أ- جميع الأنابيب صناعة انجليزي. 
ب- جميع الوايرات صناعة خليجي مواصفات انجليزي.
ج- المجمع الرئيسي صناعة خليجي بمواصفات انجليزي.
د- السوتشات والسوكتات إنجليزي (Tenby) بلاستك أبيض. والكيبل الرئيسي صناعة عماني.
هـ- أعمال الكهرباء لا يشمل تركيب وحدات الإضاءة بخلاف المطلوب للفحص.

13) أعمال العازل الحراري والمائي :
عوازل للأسقف والحمامات 4مم رطوبة ,5سم حراري, (5-7 )سم سكريد مع تركيب الفواصل من شركة معتمدة مع تقديم شهادة ضمان 10 سنوات.

14) متفرقات :
أ- هذا العقد لا يشمل أعمال في الحوش غير التسوية على مستوى الأرض الطبيعية بدون دفان.
ب- العقد لا يشمل أي أعمال غير وارد ذكرها في المواصفات والرسومات.

والله ولي التوفيق

المالك الاستشاري المقاول​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2010)

رائع ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (18 مايو 2010)

عقد جيد ولكنى اعتقد يجب توزيع الدفعات بشكل افضل


----------



## كرباج (20 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## سعد شاكر (15 فبراير 2011)

متميزززززززز لك الشكر


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (20 فبراير 2011)

أين دفعة المحتجزات لضمان حسن التنفيذ
أي دفعة الصيانة
نسب توزيع الدفعات على الأعمال غير منطقية


----------



## iraqivisionary (4 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------

